# Very acidic pee



## KevinVG (Feb 24, 2016)

I started my skeeter pee about 6 weeks ago. It is fully fermented. I racked it for the second time tonight and had some extra to sample.

The pee is very acidic. I don't know if this is normal for skeeter pee or not. I have had lemon wine before that was not as acidic as this.

The one difference between this and the original recipe is I used enough real lemon for 6 gallons but it came out to 5.5 gallons. So, about 9% more lemon than the recipe calls for.

I did add some sugar to my sample but it is still very tart.

Will this mellow out? Is there a way I can mellow it out?

Perhaps I will decide I like it. If not, what be good to blend it with?


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 24, 2016)

Our Skeeter Pee gets back sweetened to about 1.010-1.015 depending on the acidity. It's normal to be tart at a dry state. You will need to play with back sweetening to your taste.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 24, 2016)

If it really is too acidic, it can be handled just the same as acidity in grape wine. Have you actually taken any Ph readings on your batch?


----------



## JohnT (Feb 24, 2016)

WHeeeew! For a minute there, I thought that you might be having some health issues...


----------



## NorCal (Feb 24, 2016)

Its tart already and you added extra citric acid. I would do some trials to see if you can add enough sugar to mask.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 24, 2016)

Theme song for this tread...

http://www.famousfix.com/topic/rodney-carrington-c-mon-sing-you-bastards-burning-sensation


----------



## KevinVG (Feb 24, 2016)

This is my 2nd batch of wine so I am new to this.
I have not tested PH yet, but I think this may be the next step.

From what I have been reading there is a difference between PH and the tartness of the acid.

I did keep trying to add more sugar in my sample to mask the acidity but it seemed like it was too much to mask.

The original recipe calls for 19.2 oz of real lemon per gallon. I used 20.4 oz per gallon. So, i really didn't use that much more than the recipe calls for.


----------



## KevinVG (Feb 24, 2016)

The recipe does not call for adding acid. I would be surprised if I made that mistake.

Thanks to all who have responded.


----------



## KevinVG (Feb 24, 2016)

John, I did not notice any burning sensations in case that helps with the diagnosis and remedy to fix the problem.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 24, 2016)

KevinVG said:


> This is my 2nd batch of wine so I am new to this.
> I have not tested PH yet, but I think this may be the next step.
> 
> From what I have been reading there is a difference between PH and the tartness of the acid.
> ...



KevinVG,

Hate you are having the issue with the acid. I had trouble with the same thing on some black raspberries. It is annoying to get to that stage, and have that problem. 5+ ounces might just make the difference to your taste. Next time maybe try a little less. And maybe a 1gal batch, until you find your liking. I have not solved my problem,yet. I have started taking acid and pH readings,. and taking notes. Blending one with low acid may be an answer. That was suggested to me. Hope it all works out.


----------



## KevinVG (Feb 24, 2016)

I found this on Jack Keller's website:

"Citric acid added to a must before fermentation will largely be lost during fermentation. Thus, it is best to add it after all signs of fermentation have disappeared."

Considering Lemon is mostly citric acid, this makes me wonder if I could have added too much lemon too late in the process?

I believe I added 64 oz before fermentation and 46 oz somewhere mid fermentation for the 5 1/2 gallons.


----------



## Arne (Mar 1, 2016)

You might try getting it clear (if it is not already clear), make sure it is degassed as it probably will not clear until it is, make sure you keep it racked off of lees, let it sit for 3 months or so. Time usually smooths it out some. Maybe you added the lemon too late, but I have added it towards the end of the ferment and had not problems. Another thing is your tastes will probably differ from mine. You might have to adjust the recipe to your taste. Remember the recipes are just a guide. You can change them however you like. Don't know how you started it, slurry or yeast, but the slurry can change the taste of it a lot. It will tend to take on some of the flavors of the wine you take the slurry from. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## KevinVG (Mar 1, 2016)

I took the acid measurements today on my skeeter pee. I think my PH is about 3.0 or so. I took two TA measurements and got 1.1 and 1.2

I am thinking it might be too much work to get the TA down to a reasonable level? I will do some more research to see what my options might be.

What should TA be for skeeter pee?


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 2, 2016)

KevinVG said:


> I found this on Jack Keller's website:
> 
> "Citric acid added to a must before fermentation will largely be lost during fermentation. Thus, it is best to add it after all signs of fermentation have disappeared."
> 
> ...



This is confusing isn't it. It seems like when I read your post,..(quote). It all disappeared, but yet there is too much of it. It should only exist if you added it (after) fermentation was completed or finished. 

I hope someone can make this more simple for me to understand.??


----------



## KevinVG (Mar 2, 2016)

Tnuscan

Jack Keller's website is the only place I have found that indicates citric acid is lost during fermentation. I don't know if it is true or not.

The skeeter pee recipe calls for adding 1/3 of the lemon mid fermentation. Maybe the lemon (citric acid) added mid fermentation is not fermented long enough to loose most of the citric acid like Jack Keller suggests.


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 2, 2016)

Ok, I'll admit this does seem contradictive, and is above my understanding.
I've read Kellers information page on acids. He states that "largely" not completely, so, I'm happy with enough stays behind to get the job done. All I do know is that I put mine on a little ice and Shazzzaaam, no complaints from this ole boy. So I'll hand this over to the chemist while I drink to them!!
Cheers!


----------



## dallase (Mar 30, 2016)

*blend em*

isnt the simple answer just make another batch without lemon, and then blend the two?


----------

